# The best, smallest single CR123 light.



## greendestiny (Aug 24, 2009)

This has probably been asked many times before but what is regarded as the best, smallest, single CR123 light available when there's no budget involved? The Titan maybe? Or something even smaller? (still have alot to learn). :candle:

GD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201117


----------



## strinq (Aug 24, 2009)

it's very very difficult to say which is the best.
Smallest is the Nitecore EZ123 i think, might be wrong though.


----------



## greendestiny (Aug 24, 2009)

strinq said:


> it's very very difficult to say which is the best.
> Smallest is the Nitecore EZ123 i think, might be wrong though.


 

I like the size of the EZ123 but I'd prefer a clicky and one which takes RCRs. I'm thinking of the Liteflux LF3XT... The ideal result would be a light the size of the EZ123 but with the functionality of the LF3XT.

Any other suggestions or should I hold and wait to see what comes out onto the market in the near future?


----------



## glockboy (Aug 24, 2009)

Nitecore EX10.


----------



## Arkiv N (Aug 24, 2009)

greendestiny said:


> I like the size of the EZ123 but I'd prefer a clicky and one which takes RCRs.


Nitecore EZ 123 takes RCR123A batteries. My favourite single CR123A light is Nitecore EX10.


----------



## greendestiny (Aug 24, 2009)

glockboy said:


> Nitecore EX10.


 
The best?...Surely not? :sigh:


----------



## greendestiny (Aug 24, 2009)

Arkiv N said:


> Nitecore EZ 123 takes RCR123A batteries. My favourite single CR123A light is Nitecore EX10.


 
Do the EZ and EX have "auto shut-off" like the Novatacs to stop a RCR123A battery from over draining?


----------



## Petersen (Aug 24, 2009)

My Main front pocket carry is the NovaTac 120T (P)

I'm also fighting an internal "war" over a T1A....
- trying to find reasons to replace the NT, but can't seem to find any.

Been through SF L1 - Fenix P2D - Nitecore D10 and finally ended up with the NT, which I have been carrying since January

Only minor "complaint" would be a "SF E1B style" pocket clip, as I don't like the included one..
- been through : mount at tailcap -> mount between head and Battery case -> back to Tail -> removed

I then use a SF lanyard with the small clip removed and only one of the black locks.. seems to work for me..


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 24, 2009)

Based on the number of features the LF3XT may be the best for your money. It's not the smallest. I wish it had the auto-shutoff like its little brother. I'll bet a new improved R2 version is in the works.

Geoff


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 24, 2009)

CR123 lights certainly run the gamut in terms of size and features. Thus far I've yet to see my "ideal" single CR123 based light. 

The HDS/Novatac lights come as close as anything save for their relatively large size given the cell size (and the Ra lights are even larger...). 

Many would likely say the McGizmo's lights are the best but they, like the Novatacs, aren't Surefire L1 size but still are relatively large although bullet proof (and not that feature laden but of course what they do have is based upon a very proven design).

The EX10 is a neat light - definitely smaller than the HDS/Novatac lights - with useful features. But the piston drive is finicky when it comes to lubrication and maintenance, and the UI while cool, drives me batty with the lack of memory of the user level.

The LF3XT is another excellent light - almost as flexible and in some ways more flexible than the Novatac, with the compact user interface being similar to the EX10 except it remember the last mode. It's knock, such as they are, to me are twofold. While smaller, primarily in diameter, than the Novatac the LF3XT is only slightly smaller and definitely bigger than the EX10. And the original tailcap is somewhat sharp and less than finger friendly.

The EZ123 is small, quite small actually, almost the same size as my Peak McKinley key ring body which I thought was about as small (pocket body excepted) as you'd likely find in a single CR123 based light. It has a lot going for it in terms of RCR123 support and overall solid build quality. For a two stage light the levels are reasonably well selected - low is a solid utility level around the 20ish lumens out the front (compared to my Novatac) which is sufficient for most uses, and high is screamingly bright (although it really is more of a burst mode - you wouldn't want to use it for long given the high level and small mass). The cons, such as they are, are that the foam ring is not well designed - I cut the one on mine in half and it works MUCH better. The OEM ring is just too thick and made from too dense a material to condense properly in order to get to high. Some say that the amount of rotation needed to get to high is too much although it is about the same as a CR2 Ion and the Lunasol 27 no one complains about those lights (I imagine the Aeon and Nautilus are similar as well). At the price point, assuming you tinker with the foam ring, it is a very solid contender for pocket carry. I prefer a three level (or more) light overall - but the EZ123 is pretty nice and is competeing, somewhat, with the LF3XT and Novatac for daily EDC purposes.

There are, of course, a ton of other choices, some of which aren't as compelling to me but might be for others. Peak has some excellent and small single stage CR123 based lights, the Atlantic, Caribbean, Glacier Bay and Meditteranean are well built and rock solid, and generally small, if not feature laden. I expect that the Nautilus would be a strong contender but the titanium model is too expensive for me and the aluminum models are no longer made and difficult to find - and for the price while they are almost certainly more precisely made than the EZ123 (if my experience with the CR2 Ion is any indication) I'm not sure worth the price difference. The Nautilus may be as small or smaller than the EZ123. The Bitz has some followers and looks pretty small - I'm just not a fan of the twisty on/off interface. And lastly, the Arc6 is smaller than the McGizmo lights and the Novatac, but shares the piston drive/kilroy mechanism and it's reliability, and is programmable. 

Pick your poison, so to speak!


----------



## Short and Round (Aug 24, 2009)

You all know that it will be the Surefire LX1!!! :naughty: If, and when it comes out. That is just my opinion though!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 24, 2009)

Though it isn't the smallest, but if there's no budget like you say I'd recommend the McGizmo Haiku if you're after a clicky. Otherwise I'd suggest the Lunasol 20 for a PD. And for a twisty I'd go with a Ti Nautilus but no 3.7v RCR's.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 24, 2009)

Muyshondt Nautilus, hands down.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 24, 2009)

The Arc6 is no slouch!


----------



## crocodilo (Aug 24, 2009)

Best + smallest = *BitZ*

PS: Budget is ALWAYS a consideration.


----------



## greendestiny (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions. I will be researching! :candle:

Can the EX10 or EZ123 damage a protected RCR123 battery by over-draining it as both of the lights don't have the "battery protection" feature like the Novatac? Or can the battery be trusted enough to switch itself off?

Do the batteries need checking to not let them dip below or are the batteries reliable enough? Sorry I'm a complete beginner to all this stuff.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 24, 2009)

A protected RCR123 is just that...protected. It contains a pcb which shuts off current at high and low points.
I also recommend to everyone using rechargeable lithiums that a small investment in a DMM (digital muti-meter) is necessary.


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 25, 2009)

Let me just chip in here with a vote for the EX10 for it's size and pocketability. I have owned a number of 1xCR123 lights, gotten rid of most of them and have a Jet II Pro IBS, Nitecore EX10 and a Romisen RC N3.

The Nitecore is the smallest but the Jetbeam has the best UI (imho) and the Romisen is a good single mode beater light with a runtime of 47 minutes or so.

But one thing about the EX10 is that my Trustfire RCR123s will *not* fit, they're too long.


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 25, 2009)

I vote for the EX10 too however with a few caveats. The PD system is great when it works but it fails (for me) too often. I don't even use the lights and 20% of the time when I take them out, they don't turn on or get stuck in an on or off position. Also, they seem to be vampires, draining batteries even if never used. This is true for both the EX10 and D10 so I think they must exist in Nitecore's entire PD line.


----------



## jahxman (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm gonna have to vote for the Dereelight EDC C2H with warm/neutral white pill.

It's just become my major go-to light.

My LF2XT is my main EDC, but the C2H is just easy to carry, has good levels, and a great beam. I usually have both on me.


----------



## DHart (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm going to vote for the Quark 123 Q3 5A emitter. Not the very smallest, but must be fairly close to it. Fantastic beam. Very versatile output choices. Very lego-able with AA and 17670 tubes, fwd- and rev- clicky tailcaps, and reasonably priced. Quarks really do kick butt! :thumbsup:


----------



## Palestofwhite (Aug 26, 2009)

My votes too for the Quark 123 Neutral Tint. It's my smallest EDC since I've sold the T1A.


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay, so I take it you don't want the smallest, since the smallest almost gurantees a twisty


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 26, 2009)

The Nautilus is the smallest.


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 26, 2009)

In my opinion, the best is *SUREFIRE E1B BACKUP*.

It´s small (but not tiny), only (K.I.S.S.) 2 modes (low and high), TIR optics, forward clickie and built like a tank!

I love mine... 

If you need something smaller, my vote goes to *QUARK 123*.


----------



## MWClint (Aug 26, 2009)

the cree EX10 modded with a high cri seoul p4 is a thing of beauty.
add a clip, Ti crenelated bezel and trit tube and it becomes a very useful edc light.

with the high cri p4, low becomes a little lower, which is much welcomed around the house , the beam is similar to a mcr-18s but a tad tighter. 
A Seoul U2SWOH would be a good option as well.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 27, 2009)

For small and high quality (which is my assumption for 'best,') Nautilus gets my vote too. I love mine.

RA Twisty is pretty small considering it's features and extreme "toughness."
3 levels; user adjustable
waterproof (66ft?)
WAY thick lens
tailstander
tough, crenelated bezel
great runtime
takes li Ion cells
reliable

You didn't state what your plans for the light will be...

Keychain? Light use? HEAVY use in harsh conditions?

Dutch


----------



## tabetha (Aug 27, 2009)

Pity you don't want a twisty, as the fenix P1D Q5 is ace, though not cheap.
It takes RCR's no problem, in 3v or 3.7v, I use both in mine without problem.
tabetha


----------



## Spence (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a collector/enthusiast and switch EDC's like my underwear, between AAA's, 123's and AA's in the various models I own. I've had no problems whatsoever with my EX10 or D10 and am very fond of my P1D Q5 and SF L1. I've just pulled the trigger on an EZ123 and love my EZAA. My advice is treat this like a hobby if you are developing an enthusiasm and buy different lights, one by one, and carry them for a while then try another one and so on. You'll have alot of fun researching, chatting here and awaiting delivery of your next prize as your collection grows. There are much worse things you could do with your time and money. Flashaholism is great, am I right?
:twothumbs:welcome:


----------



## DHart (Aug 27, 2009)

Spence... you are so very right. Well stated.


----------



## NE450No2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Selecting the BEST single CR123 light would depend on my primary use.
Is is for general purpose, around the house...
Is it for Traveling, Camping.
Will it be used in a Self Defense situation, as well as General Purpose.

Here are my thoughts.

I have and use a Sure Fire E1e Executive Elite. I carry it daily around my place and I never leave home without it. I like it so well I have a brand new spare, I have been using it for several years.
I like Incandescents, but I might consider the E1L for its longer run time.
Also the L1 is brighter than the E1L, which is better for a self devense light, and it still has a lower setting for General use.

The E1B is worth a look, especially if you wear a suit as it appears smoother than the others, ie easier on your clothes. Also its 2 way clip might prove handy.

It has a good runtime on its high setting and a very good runtime on its low setting.

These four would be the ones I would recommend you consider.


----------



## DHart (Aug 28, 2009)

For those who want the simplest of options.. the E1e, but with a Lumens Factory EO lamp in it, running on an RCR123 is pretty sweet. Rich, warm incan beam. Just one level, but very sweet and a nice momentary Surefire switch. I still use this running around the house at night (when I don't need the low low of a Quark or Liteflux) in spite of having dozens of other fantastic and much more versatile lights. The momentary and easy one click to constant is what makes it so useful... doesn't tailstand, but I have plenty of other lights for that task.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 28, 2009)

While I'm a huge Surefire freak....The Nitecore EX10 gets a vote for me.
I was one of the first to purchase when they were released and it has not let me down yet! It has been my EDC since I got it out of the mailbox.

Mine has funtioned flawlessly and the infinately adjustable UI is excellent.

I replaced the Cree in mine with a Q3-5A and added a slotted piston with ice blue tritium vial. Later a pocket clip was added that works great!

Its been droped at high speed while on my mountain bike a few times, dropped from up on a ladder, taken a few dips in some puddles, and actually been treated quite ruff due it not being a very expensive light.

The low is the lowest low of any of my lights and the high is sufficiant and throws quite well!

After that , my choice would likely be any Surefire single cell light..:laughing:


----------



## easilyled (Aug 28, 2009)

The best CR123 light in my opinion is the Ti-PD-S.
The Bitz lights are a lot smaller and recommended if small size is crucial.


----------



## NE450No2 (Aug 28, 2009)

I am also ashamed to say, that in the last 4 months I have washed my E1e in the washing machine, TWICE.

This makes the third time, as I washed it a couple of years ago too. :huh:

Not the wifes fault, MINE.

Glad to say, none of the washes hurt it one bit, it never leaked.

And I have the cleanest E1e around. :nana:


----------

